# Inner labeling/tag



## Mamyth (Dec 29, 2010)

We are trying to find a place that will make custom tags as well as sew them into our shirts. And if they screen print as well, thats even better. Anyone know of any places?


----------



## drdeath19134 (Mar 23, 2009)

We screen Print but not sew.




Mamyth said:


> We are trying to find a place that will make custom tags as well as sew them into our shirts. And if they screen print as well, thats even better. Anyone know of any places?


----------



## BlackJacketDW (Mar 20, 2011)

I believe what you are looking for is Clothing labels, clothing tags, cloth labels, woven labels, woven label manufacturers. Hope it helps!


----------



## teeodouble (Apr 4, 2011)

Ygda Labels does a great job with clothing label. I've been using them for a couple of years.


----------



## Mamyth (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the replies!


----------

